
We Were Right – Just a Decade Early - obeone
http://www.feld.com/archives/2016/10/right-just-decade-early.html
======
PaulHoule
The jury is out. The track record for big company mergers is not good. Content
+ technology has a particularly bad track record, see Sony.

However, with satellite service at&t is a nationwide provider, which makes
exclusive deals possible. (Comcast could not get the most value out of NFL
Sunday Ticket since so many football fans can't get Comcast.)

